# RCS and neon tetra compatibility???



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

:iamwithstSo i have a 10 gallon tank with 5 adult RCS one baby, lots of plants, also i have 20 more small RCS coming from swap and trade. I want to keep neon tetra in this tank, but i also want to breed the shrimp. any advice, have you tried this before. will the neon tetra attack the adults or babys.:help:


----------



## lebeau (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen my neon tetra's eating medium size cherry shrimp. If you want your cherry shrimp to reproduce they are best kept in a tank with no fish.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Rodger that!



lebeau said:


> I've seen my neon tetra's eating medium size cherry shrimp. If you want your cherry shrimp to reproduce they are best kept in a tank with no fish.


----------



## Ann.emone (Feb 5, 2009)

With enough plant cover, I doubt you'll have any problem breeding and keeping CRS with neon tetras (especially if you java moss and hiding places). I put 4 cherries in my 30g planted, community tank with dwarf gouramis and rasboras about 2 months ago and I now have at least 30 or 40 - and some are berried (talk about inbreeding). My dwarf gouramis don't bother the adults, so it is hard to imagine that a neon tetra would.


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

ok thanks for the feedback. thats 2 against and 1 for. any others.... I should get a pole going..


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

OK I voted safe, but mine will hunt down young sometimes. The tank is heavily planted and there have been RCS happily living and reproducing with Neons, Glowlights, and Fancy Guppies for 3 years....

Do I recommend keeping them together...? Sure if that's what you want, but most fish will eat small shrimp and shrimp are far more enjoyable in their own tank.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

I just got some red cherry shrimp. I gave away my ghost shrimps, my tiger barb, and my molly, so now me cherry shrimp have their own 20 gallon tank. The red cherry shrimp are fun to watch. Red cherry shrimp would get eaten by the neons.


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

well i hear that any fish will eat small RCS and severely limit the breeding, but the poll is 50 50. Half the people are saying its safe.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It can go either way. Never underestimate hungry tetras in large groups.


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

ya i think playing it safe is best, i can see how small the RCS are. i will prob play it say for a bit. letting them grow and mature first.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

I currently have a school of 12 neon tetras and 8 furcata rainbows in a 45 gal tank, that started off with 6-10 cherries. It's been about 6 months and I have about 30 cherries. I see them all eating together and having a great time with the algae wafers. Have I ever seen a neon eat cherry? Nope! Have I ever seen a neon try to eat a cherry? Yep! But it,s only the babies, but I haven't yet to see a baby being gobbled upN it looks like they just can't get em in there mouths. Like a dirty politician in front of a congressional hearing: " I can not confirm, nor deny."


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

6 months and ur shrimps population grows from 10 to 30? That is too slow, your baby shrimps must be eaten by tetras already. If your water condition is good, you should already get hundreds of shrimps, if no fish in tank.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a terrible amonnia spike when i tried to rescape and lost most of the cherries,and all of my amanos.  And i do beleive my furcatas and/or tetras eat the baby shrimp once born...the small enough ones to fit in their mouths.


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine ate any babies that wondered off the hiding of plants... so I got rid of them.

They will slow you breeding if not halt it, that's all. If you don't want to have too many shrimp, they will be ok.
Adults will be ok


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

I think pretty much any fish is going to eat baby shrimp, if you want a breeding colony I'd go with a shrimp only tank. If you don't care about a large population increase then just make sure you have a lot of cover for the shrimp to hang out in, ground cover plants & moss make great shrimp cover.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

Both of you guys are spot on, I have a huge 40" high piece of driftwood and from midlevel to the top is covered in java moss. That's where the shrimp always spit out the babies and I would see the tetras hoverring there a lot...bastards lol. Now on the right corner of my tank I have thick jungle of different vals and dwarf hairgrass....take a guess where I see the new hang out spot at.  so looked closely and I find a bunch of baby shrimp there. So those evil tetra scum are stalking them! I new it would happen, I'm not too worried, because the way these cherries have babies, I almost never not see a berried female. This Is totally the love shack for them. I think in the near future I'll buy a tank just for them to feel sexy in.


----------



## Eileen (May 31, 2009)

I have a 55 gal, 6 gal. with community fish. 1 with cherry shrimp, the other with yellow shrimp and a 3 gal. just with yellow shrimp by them self. If you have alot of plants and hiding places they should be ok. I have a big 6" anglefish in my 55 gal. tank and I see the red cherry shrimp in the plants and it's fine. I also have a friend that keeps hers in a community tank with angels, dwarf rainbows and tetras and they seem to breed still. Some of the babies will be eaten but the population stays at a managable number sort of like livebearer fish in a community tank. You don't want to be over run by a massive fry population the weak die and the strong survive. It keeps the tank balanced. :fish:


----------



## Lov3ofgod (Mar 21, 2017)

I saw my 20 or so neons devour a grown cherry in a piranah type feeding frenzy.
I was shocked as I only put neons in there and nothing else precisely for the reason that the shrimps will be safe.


----------

